# Do you have an interest to visit Kenya?



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Well before you commit on that flight you can now be able to view all Kenya has to offer live on Periscope this month on January 7-18.


*Campaign to boost Kenya’s tourism on Internet launched*
Daily Nation​


> *An international brand campaign aimed at promoting Kenya as a tourism and investment destination has launched an initiative to broadcast Kenyan wildlife live on the Internet.
> 
> “Make it Kenya” will partner with HerdTracker, a platform that allows people to track the migration in real time online, to offer live broadcasts of lions in the Maasai Mara and turtles in Watamu in a campaign dubbed #KENYALIVE.
> 
> ...


Lets get everyone watching....


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Saving the Last Northern White Rhino​*







> *US-born model and Bollywood actress Nargis Fakhri is in Kenya to help raise awareness and support around conservation efforts to save rhinos from extinction.*
> Fakhri is best known outside India for her appearance in the popular reality series, ‘America's Next Top Model’s and a small role in the upcoming Hollywood film 'Spy', which stars Jason Statham, Melissa McCarthy and Jude Law.
> *Fakhri posed for photographs with ‘Sudan’, the planet’s last remaining male northern white rhino, and met with managers at Ol Pejeta, a 90,000-acre conservancy in central Kenya.
> “I think for me it’s a natural connection to nature and animals, so when I got invited by Ol Pejeta to come out here and meet Sudan, I was over the moon like my heart was filled with joy. I said yes right away, please I would like to come down and support and bring awareness to the fact that he’s the last white male rhino, northern white male rhino,” Fakhri said.
> ...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Cheetah's Also Love Game Drives*


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Conservancy Tourism​*


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Angama Mara*
Angama

















































































​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and photos and yes, being a natural lover I'm interested in visiting Kenya.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

I lived there for 6 months in the 90s. great place!!!


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*English Point Marina Official Opening*

*Mombasa|Kenya*

English Point Marina





































































































This is East Africa's first Marina and its located in Mombasa, Kenya. Overlooking the ancient old town mombasa. This development has already spurred the construction of another marina facility with beach apartments rising 22 floors high...​


----------

